# I must return the favor



## lluvioso1

Hi,

I want to say "He is in trouble, I must return the favor" in Romanian. Here is my try:

*Este în pericol. Trebuie să-i întorc favoarea.*

I am not sure on my work. Especially on the "*să-i întorc"* part. Is my sentence true? If there are mistakes, can you help me improve it?

Thank you.


----------



## Trisia

Well, your sentences need a tiny bit more context.

Is this a situation where someone who previously did you a favour is now in trouble so you think this is a good time to return the favour? Because in that case I'd go for something that means "pay my debt to him" rather than "return the favour".

Are you cackling gleefully while saying you're causing him trouble because he's caused you grief before and now you're returning the "favour"? 😼


----------



## lluvioso1

It is a situation where someone, who previously did me a favour, is now in trouble so this is a good time to return the favour. 

I guess my translation is literally correct, *Trebuie să-i întorc favoarea --->I must return the favor. *But, it doesn't sound good here, right?


----------



## farscape

I can't think of a direct equivalence in Romanian for the "return a favour" expression. You could use, to keep the general meaning, "acum e rândul meu să-l/o jut" or "acum e rândul meu să-i fac o favoare".


----------

